# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  البرنامج النادر المعجزة في تحفيظ القرآن ومراجعة الحفظ واختبار الحفظ

## أمة الله أم عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت تكون هديتي المسائية لكن اجمل ما في الدنيا وهو القرآن الكريم

برنامج نادر وغير منتشر للتحفيظ وباصوات الشيوخ الي انتي عاوزاها .

من على اليمين بتختاري التكرار كم مرة ؟؟ وهو بيقرأ بعد ما يخلص الايه  بيختفي النص ويتركك ثواني وبعدين يعيده تاني ويقرأ لغاية اما تحفظي .وتحت  في كلمة اختيارات اضافية بتختاري كم ثانية عاوزاها بين الآيه والاخرى . وفي  اختيار يقرآ ايه واحدة ولا ايتين مع بعض او اكثر مع التكرار .. وفي الترجمة بالانجليزي. وفيه التفسير. كل كل شيء ماشاءالله لا قوة الا بالله برنامج من اروع ما يكون انا براجع معاه الحفظ 

سوف أترككن مع البرنامج الرائع ولا تنسوني من دعوة  طيبة لكل واحدة  حينفعها البرنامج وحتحفظ عليه وتراجع الحفظ برنامج راااااااااااائع 

واي واحدة مش فاهمة فيه حاجة تقولي وانا حفهمها بالضبط تعمل ايه هو سهل 

http://houseofquran.com/quransys/qsys-ar.html

وللتحميل على الجهاز 


رابط التحميل
http://www.shuraym.com/main/go/?download=program&id=3

بجد يا بنات جربوه واحفظوا مافيش اجمل من حفظ كتاب الله والله ما اجملها من متعة 
*
ياريت اي بنت مشتركة في منتديات تانية تنقله  
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزيتِ الجنة.

جعلنا الله وإياكِ من الذين يقال لهم
 اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آيه تقرؤها.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يرضى عليك ما قصرت..

----------

